# Cameron Indoor/Stovetop Smoker



## BreezyCooking

Okay - I did my duty & performed several searches here before posting this new thread with reference to the Cameron smoker meant to be used indoors on the range top. Came up with zero results.

Anyone here own one &/or used one?


----------



## Poppinfresh

I personally wouldn't recommend an indoor smoker.  Even the best of them can get the scent of the wood imbedded into the paint in your walls and beyond that...the whole purpose of smoking is to cook something very slowly over indirect heat.  It's hard to keep a range at about 200 degrees for one, and no matter how you do it you're going to have direct heat cooking the food.

Plus that...an indoor smoker can run you 50 or 60 bucks...for about 70 you can get a little electric one to put on the back of your patio/deck/whatever that will have much more space and thusly more options (briskets, Boston Butts, etc.) and cook the food the proper way.  Plus it'd make you popular with the neighbors who come home to smell what you're making :P


----------



## kitchenelf

I've got the "other" brand and I love it.  The amount of smoke this generates is very little to the outside and actually very little inside the unit.  It's just enough to flavor the food.

It perks up tuna, chicken, fresh quartered fennel, salmon, whatever....tomatoes......

I think you will love it.  Michael Chiarello (is that how you spell his name?  He's on foodtv) has a recipe for this seasoning - it's awesome to smoke stuf with this seasoning.  I have made the best wraps with smoked stuff - very tasty and very good for you.

I say go for it - PM me if you get one and I will post some recipes for you.

Edited to say - Yes, low and slow is the way to go Poppinfresh - however, this is just meant to smoke individual portions of things - not a pork butt or even a brisket.  More or less you can get 4 servings of chicken/fish/veggies in the entire thing.  There is a rack you place the food up off of the bottom so it really doesn't get "direct" heat.  I fully understand where you are coming from though.  If I didn't have one I would be very wary.


----------



## Surfdreams

I love my indoor smoker.  My boyfriend thought it wouldn't work and it would smell the house up.  Boy, he loves it now.  It comes with 4 different wood chips.  I used the cherry chips to smoke a pork tenderloin and then served it with a mint bearnaise sauce.  It is also wonderful for vegetables that have been placed in an olive oil, red wine vinegar, and herbs.!!

The only problem that I haven't figured out yet is whether I can use it on my new glass ceramic tabletop.  I talked to the owner of the company last year and he said they didn't have a list yet of the tops that have no problems.  I just used it outside on the grill.  I think I will get a tabletop electric plate from a restaurant supply and use it on that.  Definitely go for it.


----------



## imcory

I have a Cameron indoor smoker but have not used it due to fear of having my home smell like smoke. I saw Emeril use one on his show and purchased one. But when I got it home, I had reservations. Thanks to your comments, I feel that I'm going to get it out of the box and use it.

Thanks.


----------



## ryanln

*Thumbs up for the Cameron smokers...*

I have had a Cameron's Indoor smoker for the better part of six years now, and while it is filthy beyond recognition it is probably one of the best purchases short of $60 that I have ever made for my kitchen. I can pretty much guarantee that if you don't have a fan vented to the outside that it can get a little smoky in your kitchen, but the odor is pleasant and fades within a few hours. In exchange for putting up with that odor you will receive delectably tender, beautifully flavored meats- I have smoke tenderloins, chops, shrimp, scallops, and chicken at this point, although I have yet to figure out fish. At any rate, I highly recommend this product, although if you use it very frequently you'll find yourself buying lots of wood. Enjoy.


----------



## kitchenelf

ryanln said:
			
		

> Ialthough I have yet to figure out fish.



I've cooked tuna and salmon for 20 minutes per the usual method i.e.,   Place food in smoker, leave slightly open, once a wisp of smoke comes out close the lid and set your timer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Barb L.

*indoor smoker*

I have a indoor smoker still in the box-- never used !  Guess a little afraid to use it.  Any suggestion for use - chicken,vetables etc.  would be appreciated.


----------



## kitchenelf

Barb - I gave a few suggestions in an earlier post in this thread.  But to be more specific take a boneless/skinless chicken breast, following the directions above (about the wisp of smoke) and cook for 15 - 20 minutes.  You can add a few veggies beside the chicken breast if you want to.  Sometimes when everything is smoked there's not enough of a flavor change though.  When I make my wraps I may used smoked veggies and a smoked protein though.  

The same technique can be used for a piece of tuna or a piece of salmon - just change the smoking time to 15 minutes.

Does that help a little?  You will love your smoker.  You can smoke some scallops, make an alfredo with cheese tortellini, saute some Andouille sausage.  When done mix the tortellini with the sausage and top with the smoked scallops - YUM is all I've got to say.  

You can also smoke some tomatoes (just cut in half) and make smoked salsa with them or make a smoked tomato sauce as a condiment for crabcakes.


----------



## Barb L.

Thanks loads Kitcenelf, now just to find that box !!  , Barb


----------



## kitchenelf

lol - you will LOVE your smoker Barb - it's a great way to cut out the fat from foods too.


----------



## Tight

*Recipes Please!!*

Kitchenelf I would love to see some recipes for the "other brand" indoor smoker. I am assuming you are talking about the VillaClassic Indoor Smoker. Just picked it up today and am hoping it is not going to be an expensive doorstop. I also perused Michael Chiarello's recipes on foodtv.com, but couldn't find the seasoning you mentioned. Would love to start using it, but I want to be sure of cooking times, since you can't determine temperature on these cookers unlike using an outdoor smoker or grill.


----------



## Katie H

We have two Cameron's smokers...the large one and the small one.  We love them both and, as for smoking up the house, we've never had any problem.  We've had our smokers for about 6 years and have smoked everything from meats, poultry, fish, vegetables, cheese, etc. in them.

They are incredibly easy to use and I have been able to nearly perfectly duplicate our western Kentucky barbecued pork in my own kitchen.  Hooray!  Smoked salmon is awesome.  I made a smoked salmon Caesar salad during the summer that was second to none.

As for the smoke part, we live in a very old house that doesn't have any kind of kitchen vent/fan, so we'd definitely notice any problems.  Never have.  There is only a tiny "whiff" of smoke at the beginning of the smoking process that is the signal to completely close the lid on the pan.  Other than that, we've never noticed any further smoke.  What smoke aroma/smell that results is only a brief part of the cooking process and doesn't permeate the house.

I say to anyone who is considering purchasing one, do it.  To those afraid to use one they already have, dig it out and enjoy a delicious meal.


----------



## Barb L.

Your starting to build my confidence - Katie ! lol   Sounds so good !


----------



## bullseye

You guys are evil!  Now I realize I need yet another piece of cookware!


----------



## Barb L.

bullseye said:
			
		

> You guys are evil!  Now I realize I need yet another piece of cookware!


  No kidding , and I have one !!  Just gotta get my guts up yo try it  !


----------



## Katie H

bullseye said:
			
		

> You guys are evil!  Now I realize I need yet another piece of cookware!



And the downside of that would be.....?


----------



## bullseye

Katie E said:
			
		

> And the downside of that would be.....?


None that I can see, except finding room for it!


----------



## htc

I just tried an indoor smoker for the first time and it was a very cool experience.  I smoked potatoes to go in my turkey and wild rice soup. Man it was easy and my place didn't stink up. I have the Cameron brand. I saw a stream of smoke coming from out of the smoker but it wasn't much. (Tho I did get paranoid so wrapped the edge with foil.) I smoked sliced potatoes as the directions stated (45 minutes) the only thing I would do differently next time is cut the smoke time. I think they got a bit over smoked. Ok for soup since it dilutes the smoke flavor but I wouldn't care to eat it as a side dish. If I do smoke potatoes for a side dish, about 15 minutes would probably do for me, then I'd take them out season and fry with olive oil. I'm excited to use this gadget again. 

Now that I've used it and see how it works, I think you could probably make your own makeshift smoker at home.


----------



## Skhilled

I must agree with Kitchenelf and the rest who have tried it. It is great!

I left mine in the box for a few days. When I got up enough courage to use it I opened all of the windows, turned on the stove exhaust, readied my big oscillating fan, fire extenguisher, and phone for the fire dept. LOL

Of course, there was nothing but very little wisps of smoke every now and then.


----------



## Mr Magoo

Hi there everybody. I'm very new to this site, so please be gentle with me!

My site name is Mr Magoo, and I live in Belfast, Northern Ireland. I have been looking to buy an indoor smoker for a very long time, but just do not know which one to go for. 
I am partially disabled, and therefore the model I require needs to be light, easy to use and of course needs to be particularly for indoor use. I would also like a model that's not too hard to maintain... is there anybody out there who can please give me any suggestions as to where I could get one in my 'neck of the woods', and where to buy the wood to load it up etc? I am almost afraid to buy it off the internet, because... well, for obvious reasons.
Thanks.


----------



## David Shapiro

Hi.  I am new to this food blog.  It looks great.  I hope you can help me.  I recently purchased an indoor smoker from Emson:  

Emson 8303 Indoor Meat Smoker Pressure Cooker Hot Cold BBQ Chili Soup Steam 5qt on eBay!

I tried making brisket for Passover.  It was a disaster -- tasteless leather.

I can't find any recipe books for indoor smokers - how much water?  what rub or sauce?  how many wood chips?  how are the wood chips prepared?  how long to cook?  (I live in NYC so an indoor smoker is my only option and my wife is vegetarian, so the girls and I are on our own.)

Can you point me in the direction of recipes for this indoor smoker?

Many thanks in advance.

David Shapiro


----------



## Dawgluver

David Shapiro said:
			
		

> Hi.  I am new to this food blog.  It looks great.  I hope you can help me.  I recently purchased an indoor smoker from Emson:
> 
> Emson 8303 Indoor Meat Smoker Pressure Cooker Hot Cold BBQ Chili Soup Steam 5qt on eBay!
> 
> I tried making brisket for Passover.  It was a disaster -- tasteless leather.
> 
> I can't find any recipe books for indoor smokers - how much water?  what rub or sauce?  how many wood chips?  how are the wood chips prepared?  how long to cook?  (I live in NYC so an indoor smoker is my only option and my wife is vegetarian, so the girls and I are on our own.)
> 
> Can you point me in the direction of recipes for this indoor smoker?
> 
> Many thanks in advance.
> 
> David Shapiro



See if this works:

http://www.cameronscookware.com/Recipes.aspx

I have a Cameron and love it, but your machine looks like it does everything but wash your windows!

BTW, welcome to DC!


----------



## Katie H

I can't speak to what you have, David, but I've had this Cameron's smoker and couldn't be more pleased with it.  I've had it for well over 10 years and I love it.  In fact, I'm planning to smoke some salmon tomorrow for our dinner.


----------



## gadzooks

Barb L said:


> I have a indoor smoker still in the box-- never used !  Guess a little afraid to use it.  Any suggestion for use - chicken,vetables etc.  would be appreciated.



I buy those Cameron smokers in thrift stores for $5-$10 per. Usually  used once and the buyer didn't like it, usually because he applied too  high a heat. Their loss. They smoke OK, but they really are the absolute  very best lasagna pans. Take all the stuff out of them and look...man,  they are deep, and that sliding lid is the bomb. Bake with the lid on, slide the lid off to finish, and if you're taking your prize-winning lasagna to a potluck, you have a lid. I've given a couple away to friends, and keep two so I can do a meat and a veggie at the same time.


----------



## Katie H

gadzooks said:


> I buy those Cameron smokers in thrift stores for $5-$10 per. Usually  *used once *and the buyer didn't like it, usually because he applied too  high a heat. Their loss. They smoke OK, but they really are the absolute  very best lasagna pans. Take all the stuff out of them and look...man,  they are deep, and that sliding lid is the bomb. Bake with the lid on, slide the lid off to finish, and if you're taking your prize-winning lasagna to a potluck, you have a lid. I've given a couple away to friends, and keep two so I can do a meat and a veggie at the same time.



I'm not one of those "use once" people.  In fact, I have the smaller Cameron's smoker, too.  I use them all the time.  I smoke veggies, especially potatoes, cheese, fish, pork, chicken, beef.  I love the smokers.

Never thought to use the larger one as a lasagna pan.  Guess it's because I have a huge, deep lasagna pan already.

Wow, I'd love to find another large one at a thrift store because, especially in the summertime, I could use a second one.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Since Father's Day is coming up, I've been dropping subtle hints to DW that I would sure like to have a stovetop smoker.


----------



## Katie H

Steve Kroll said:


> Since Father's Day is coming up, I've been dropping subtle hints to DW that I would sure like to have a stovetop smoker.



Hope someone comes through for you, Steve.  You'll have great fun and make all sorts of yummy goodies.


----------



## FrankZ

Steve Kroll said:


> Since Father's Day is coming up, I've been dropping subtle hints to DW that I would sure like to have a stovetop smoker.




Hopefully not too subtle.

You might want to make a big banner with HUGE RED LETTERS


----------

